# Why is it so impossible to open a bottle of Flourish Excel?



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

HAHAHA, I know what you mean...


----------



## AmyLynn (Jan 31, 2010)

If you think that's fun you should try opening one that's developed a pinhole leak.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Just find a similar bottle the same ml size and of course a better cap. Then just pour the amount of Excel you have into the other bottle. I use a squeeze bottle used for mustard, etc. It's a lot easier with those. Be sure to find one with a nice medium hole on top that don't add pressure when squeezing.


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

Hahaha! 

I remember bringing home that first bottle and thinking the cap was defective.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Weird. The bottle I have is a regular twist off.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

I've seen both varieties 

I am curious why they want child proof caps on excel, but not their other products...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Excel is deadly toxic! It needs a child safety cap if there are any children anywhere near it. Used as directed it is probably safe enough, but it isn't something to play with safely.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Then why is it I have seen it sold with regular old twist off caps as well? Was that some antique bottle I bought by mistake? :icon_lol:

And I would think some of the other seachem products would also be deadly toxic...


But Excel smells really good... so I could see a kid thinkin about takin the plunge...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

zavikan said:


> Then why is it I have seen it sold with regular old twist off caps as well? Was that some antique bottle I bought by mistake? :icon_lol:
> 
> And I would think some of the other seachem products would also be deadly toxic...
> 
> ...


Don't be huffing the excel. The active ingredient in excel causes occupational asthma due to the vapors. Albeit this is usually because it is in aeresolized spray, but I wouldn't screw around with it. 

The older bottles do not have child lock lids, which means they are likely much less effective at this point as excel breaks down over time. 

Keep this crap out of reach of your kids.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Best to skip excel all together and get CO2. It's not that effective but pretty good at killing algae.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> Best to skip excel all together and get CO2. It's not that effective but pretty good at killing algae.


Agreed. I only use it now for algae recovery.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> Best to skip excel all together and get CO2. It's not that effective but pretty good at killing algae.





OverStocked said:


> Agreed. I only use it now for algae recovery.


Hey, Hey now...I beg to differ. I've got several tanks that grow like wild fire with glutaraldehyde as their only source of CO2. 


I hate the Excel bottle too. I use it to hold my Cidex and it's definitely a PITA. One day I'll get another bottle. Excel is such a ripoff I see reusing the bottle as a way to get my money's worth!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

When you one day look in the mirror and see horns sprouting in front of your ears, and blue streaks across your forehead, plus pure white hair, don't say we didn't warn you that Excel is toxic.:icon_mrgr

Seriously, just because something has never given you a problem is not a reason to doubt the warnings about it. Excel is in a different category than anything else Seachem sells for planted tanks, as far as potential toxicity is concerned.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

tuffgong said:


> Hey, Hey now...I beg to differ. I've got several tanks that grow like wild fire with glutaraldehyde as their only source of CO2.


It doesn't offer CO2 but a carbon type molecule supposedly mimics the 'dark' reaction carbon molecule. Theoretically if you feed excel, you don't even need the lights to be on 

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> It doesn't offer CO2 but a carbon type molecule supposedly mimics the 'dark' reaction carbon molecule. Theoretically if you feed excel, you don't even need the lights to be on
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


If they did...it wouldn't work.

The "dark reaction" of the Calvin cycle (production of glucose/energy by plants) still occurs during daylight, not while it's dark. There are still light-dependent mechanisms going on in order for those dark reactions to take place. 

I'm pretty sure that using Excel probably just skips the carbon-fixation process, which requires CO2 gas.

So yea...the name "dark reaction" is just a little misleading.


----------



## freddy5 (May 27, 2011)

*Excel*

I have a 75 planted,no co2,dose excel in the morning before work,no lights on,tank is only 3 weeks old,plants seem to be doing good,also started dosing fert once a week.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i have a bottle that the cap is welded on, i need to take a hacksaw to it this weekend so i can spot treat some alge.


----------

